# medicare rule on mri and mras



## claudiak (Apr 28, 2009)

:Hello Radiology coders!

Help!
I have been asked a confusing question.  Can an MRI Brain, 70551-70553,  MRA Brain (70544-70546) and a MRA Neck (cervical) (70547-70549) be billed to Medicare on the same date of service?

I don't know of a specific rule regarding this for Medicare.  If anyone can help shed light on this subject, I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks
ClaudiaK,CPC


----------



## Verve and bourb (Apr 29, 2009)

Have you thought about checking out the ACR website? Perhaps they could offer you some guidance.

But I think you can bill for all three, but I would double check CCI edits and of course don't forget the payment rules such as the multiple procedure reduction payment policy and the DRA caps to payments.


----------



## lbahnson (Apr 29, 2009)

As long as you have an order for each exam and have met medical necessity for each exam, I don't know why you couldn't.


----------



## screed@urhcs.org (Apr 29, 2009)

I have not had any denials on tbilling all three.  You cannot bill two MRI's of the brain or an MRA and a MRV on the same day.  I hope this helps.


----------



## Radcoder1313 (Apr 30, 2009)

My company has radiology centers in several states and we have no problem billing all 3 when necessary.


----------



## claudiak (May 8, 2009)

*medicare rules on mri and mra billing*

Thank all of you so much for your help.  I had never heard of such a rule either but wanted to verify that.
You know as they say, power in numbers.
Thanks
ClaudiaK, CPC
Networker


----------



## sueolson (Jun 20, 2011)

*All 3*

You should put a 59 modifier on the 70544 when you bill.


----------



## jgf-CPC (Jun 21, 2011)

The 59 modifier msut be added to the 70544 for medicare.


----------

